# Sausage Casings



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody been buying natural casings for sausage making??
I know that Premuim Foods is selling for $22.00 a hank.
Anyone any lower?

I have bought a bucket casings from Quality Casing in the past and split cost with others. I haven't called them this year but I'm about out of casings, I will contact them for prices next week.
I used the ones already on a plastic sleeve so you slide the casings on the stuffing horn and then pull the plastic sleeve out.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Just happen to have Allied Kencos catalog handy and they are listed at $23 a hank. $104 for case of 5.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I paid 27 a hank here in Livingston. Superior Meats in Beaumont wanted 32 or 36 a hank, I can't remember. It was awhile ago. So, 22 a hank is pretty good, especially if they are pre-flushed.


----------



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

Man at those prices you should just take it to my processor and let him make it!
BB


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I usually get mine at Foodtown. I have bought the same ones at Allied Kinco and they smelled rotten. Foodtown has theres in the meat area.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Client of mine in San Antonio "manufactures" and distributes casings to meat markets all ove rthe country. I get mine direct from them for FREE!!!!!!

Try and call DEWIED Intl in San Antonio and see if you can buy direct from them? Probably have to buy by the case? They have every kind of casing you could ever imagine.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I called them the last time I ordered but they were higher than Quality Casings plus had to pay tax.:cheers:


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I just bought a hank from Zummo's in Beaumont- $25... and $1.09/lb for pork
picnics 60# box.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

$22.00 is a dang good price if they are good ones.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

where is premuim


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Went to Beaumont yesterday and paid 30 dollars for De-wied pre-flushed casings.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I paid $35 for a hank @ H&S processing in Conroe, believe I got ripped off, that won't happen again.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

43 smacks at dixie meat market in clute tx last year last for sheep casing ,neeeeeevvvvry again


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Reo Spice in Huntsville is where I order everything from except my cheese. $26 a hank for sheep or hog casings. Can't beat there spice prices. No website just a phone #.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

yazoomike said:


> Reo Spice in Huntsville is where I order everything from except my cheese. $26 a hank for sheep or hog casings. Can't beat there spice prices. No website just a phone #.


That's a good price on both, especially the sheep casings.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Do ya'll find sheep casing to be tougher than hog?


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the toughness of the case comes from the amount of smoke along with heat when smoking. Wash the casing several times, soak in warm water, stuff the sausage, then let the sausage dry before smoking. Just my .02


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

What about *Collagen Casings* are they worth a darn ,and has anyone tried them?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

wil.k said:


> What about *Collagen Casings* are they worth a darn ,and has anyone tried them?


I use the collagen 18mm for my snack stix. You have to be carefull with them as they really don't stretch much and if you fill them too tight your likely to burst them.

Dave


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I just used the smaller collagen casings for a run of snack sticks. Turned out great because they are longer and very consistent in size. I smoked them 6 hrs at 150 them 200 for another hour or two to get them completely dried and cooked. Then rinsed in cold water and dried overnight in the fridge since the humidity was so high outside that night. 1st time to try the collagen but will use them again for the slim jims. I like natural casings for regular links for sure.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't be too quick to buy the cheapest casings around. Sometimes you may get an irregular sized hank with a major difference in diameter of casings throughout the hank. I'd rather get one that says 32 mm and that is what I get. I know it can't be exact, since I'm buying natural, but the ones I get at Superior from De-wied are always real close. The cheap ones I bought here in Livingston, were big, small. Big, small. In other words, some sausage will be cooked before the others finish cooking. I can't stand having different diameter casings, with that much of a difference.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

yazoomike said:


> I think the toughness of the case comes from the amount of smoke along with heat when smoking. Wash the casing several times, soak in warm water, stuff the sausage, then let the sausage dry before smoking. Just my .02


A friend of mine also puts in a tsp or two of Baking Soda in the bowl with the casings while they soak.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

mataboy said:


> where is premuim


Premium foods is located off McCarty and Market Street in Houston.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Good question but the concern over price is a riduculous issue. Figure up the cost per actual pound of game meat and you are concerned about $10 - $20 per hank price difference? Buy quality !!! I buy mine from Vincek's in East Bernard. They probably make 20 - 30 tons of sausage per year (just a guess). Buy from a processor. They will have fresh, what they use and can advise you if needed. Processing, seasoning, drying and smoking are important issues also.


----------

